# 2010 six vs six 13



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, according to you between a brand new six 13 frame (2008 bb30 custom team) and 2010 brand new six frame bb30.... which one would be the lighter and/or stiffer etc..

I could have a system six too.. I think the system six would be the best?? b ut the S6 is my third choice


----------



## Ranchu (Jun 20, 2009)

My gut feel is that the Six will be marginally lighter and possibly stiffer in the front end.


----------



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

the system 6 would be the best bike of the three. If you arent getting the system 6, i would get the six13 over the six. the six13 is going to be a lighter, stiffer bike than the six. the six is an entry level carbon bike while the six13 is a race bike


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

On the flip to that...the Six Carbon just got Bike of the Year from Cycling Plus a pretty reputable UK Cycling Mag. There isn't any info online but the mag I saw had a great review and it was one of two bikes to get a 10 out of 10 in the shootout. The other was a Storck and was £700 more expensive than the Six. 

-R


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

2010 Six will be all around stiffer, lighter and stronger...


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> Hi, according to you between a brand new six 13 frame (2008 bb30 custom team) and 2010 brand new six frame bb30.... which one would be the lighter and/or stiffer etc..
> 
> I could have a system six too.. I think the system six would be the best?? b ut the S6 is my third choice


I dont see why the system is you 3rd choice, its more comformatable than a sixthirteen, Im pretty sure its lighter, and stiffer than both. Id say, System, Six13, Six. IMO Cannondale 08 carbon and before bike are better than anything 09 or newer except for the Supersix.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

third choice just because it's hard to find that now in LBS


----------

